#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Посоветуйте диетолога/эндокринолога в Москве

## Svarog

Здравствуйте!
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, диетолога/эндокринолога в Москве. Надо уже что то делать с питанием и лишним весом.
Пишите, пожалуйста в личку.


Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Современная диетология противоречива, концепции меняются из года в год, поэтому эти рекомендации не могут быть приняты в серьёз.
Кризис существует и в эндокринологии, в большинстве случаев рекомендуется пожизненная заместительная терапия без намеков на излечение. Думаю, просто полученный ярлык в виде диагноза не принесёт облегчения, например, ожирение при гипотиреозе. 
А Вас не устроят рекомендации врача Тибетской Медицины? Конституциональный подход в питании, голодание, медитация - вот основа лечения ожирения.
Заполните Конституциональный тест, тогда можно будет что-нибудь посоветовать.

----------


## Ори Силк

> пожизненная заместительная терапия без намеков на излечение. 
> ...
> 
> Заполните Конституциональный тест, тогда можно будет что-нибудь посоветовать.



сижу на гормонах  :Frown:   несколько лет (гипотиреоз и тиреоидит - антитела)

а что такое "Конституциональный тест" , где его заполнить,  и вообще реально "слезть" с таблеток,  либо уменьшить дозу?

----------


## Svarog

То, что было мне предложено в качестве такого теста, это опросник. На основании ответов человека причисляют к определенному типу и далее по-видимому начинается лечение.
Хотя возможно делаются дополнительные анализы.
Но после того, как мне по интернету фактически поставили диагноз, уверенности в правильности такого подхода у меня поубавилось.
Возможно я старомоден, но анализы крови и других материалов, узи и прочие исследования, проводимые обычной медициной мне кажутся более надежными. Хотя я не исключаю действенности тибетской медицины, просто не уверен в российских представителях оной.

----------

Tseten (25.07.2010), Ори Силк (23.07.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

А анализ на сахар???)))

----------

Tseten (25.07.2010), Ори Силк (26.07.2010)

----------


## Ори Силк

> Возможно я старомоден, но анализы крови и других материалов, узи и прочие исследования, проводимые обычной медициной мне кажутся более надежными. Хотя я не исключаю действенности тибетской медицины, просто не уверен в российских представителях оной.


Хм... когда я прихожу к традиционному доктору с анализами, то обычно слышу примерно следующее "Пока у Вас есть деньги, мы Вам умереть не дадим"  :Big Grin:  
Вот и рви сфинктер, чтоб заработать на лекарства, которые не могут вылечить, но могут поддержать, но качество жизни при этом все равно не то, какое бы желалось. Да и дегенеративные изменения прогрессируют в организме.
А к нетрадиционным я и не пробовала, и не решусь, вероятно...

----------


## Svarog

> Хм... когда я прихожу к традиционному доктору с анализами, то обычно слышу примерно следующее "Пока у Вас есть деньги, мы Вам умереть не дадим"  
> Вот и рви сфинктер, чтоб заработать на лекарства, которые не могут вылечить, но могут поддержать, но качество жизни при этом все равно не то, какое бы желалось. Да и дегенеративные изменения прогрессируют в организме.
> А к нетрадиционным я и не пробовала, и не решусь, вероятно...


Все специалисты разные. Есть хорошие, есть плохие.
Доктора не исключение. Много раз убеждался в этом.
Желаю Вам найти очень хорошего доктора и справиться со всеми недугами!

----------

Ори Силк (24.07.2010)

----------


## ullu

Больная щитовидка или её нет?

----------

Ори Силк (26.07.2010)

----------


## Лариса

> сижу на гормонах   несколько лет (гипотиреоз и тиреоидит - антитела)
> 
> а что такое "Конституциональный тест" , где его заполнить,  и вообще реально "слезть" с таблеток,  либо уменьшить дозу?


У меня то же самое, что и у вас -гипотериоз и тиреоидит(Хашимото). Я уже почти 9 месяцев без L-Thyroxin 100.  С августа прошлого года я перешла на сыроедение и начала постепенно втечение 3 месяцев снижать дозу гормонов. И с ноября я уже их ,вообще ,не принимаю. Переход на сыроедение был не прост даже с вегетарианства. Надо было сначала отказаться от яиц и молочных продуктов, потом от варёнки. Это заняло у меня где-то полгода пока тело перестроилось. На сыроедении и без гормонов вес сильно упал. Раньше на гормонах невозможно было заниматься спортом, мускулатура вся дрожала. Теперь легко занимаюсь со штангой. Всё изменилось. Не знаю ,всем ли подойдёт этот путь, но обратно я не хочу. Если есть вопросы, обращайтесь, расскажу всё подробно.

----------

Ори Силк (26.07.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

Думаю, что это будет очень важно, поэтому обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой написать об этом не в личном сообщении, а тут, на форуме.

----------

Ори Силк (26.07.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

*Svarog*, я Вам в публичном сообщении в профиле вчера контакты оставила. Это очень хороший врач-эндокринолог, который, в частности, специализируется на лишнем весе.

----------

Svarog (26.07.2010), Ори Силк (26.07.2010)

----------


## Ори Силк

> Больная щитовидка или её нет?


Щитовидка есть - но маленького рамера на УЗИ, с уплотненной структурой (равномерно без узлов) - как будто усохшая

Доза эутирокса не очень большая, но не дает работоспособности в той мере , какая желательна. 
Увеличение дозы гормонов вызывает головные боли и сильный сдвиг других гормонов (прогестерон, пролактин), как и уменьшение дозы гормонов

----------


## Ори Силк

> Раньше на гормонах невозможно было заниматься спортом, мускулатура вся дрожала. Теперь легко занимаюсь со штангой. Всё изменилось. Не знаю ,всем ли подойдёт этот путь, но обратно я не хочу. Если есть вопросы, обращайтесь, расскажу всё подробно.


Спасибо, очень интересно, если есть ссылки - я бы почитала про сыроедение.
Я боюсь радикальных методов, а диетические опыты мне подходят  :Smilie:

----------


## Ори Силк

> А анализ на сахар???)))


Давно не сдавала... раньше был в норме - в тч глюкозотолерантный тест. Сейчас временами сухость во рту и в глазах заставляет задуматься о необходимости проверить этот показатель

----------

Tseten (28.07.2010)

----------


## Ори Силк

> *Svarog*, я Вам в публичном сообщении в профиле вчера контакты оставила. Это очень хороший врач-эндокринолог, который, в частности, специализируется на лишнем весе.


Спасибо, я "на всякий" тоже скопировала, но вряд ли получится воспользоваться... далеко

----------


## Аньезка

> Спасибо, я "на всякий" тоже скопировала, но вряд ли получится воспользоваться... далеко


Да, пожалуйста.
Я там переписала кириллицей, т.к. сначала с мобильного телефона набирала.  :Embarrassment: 
Врач молодая (33-34 где-то), но очень толковая. У меня в семье многие к ней обращались и остались довольны. Принимает она в платном центре "Целитель" (метро Чертановская) и еще в какой-то государственной поликлинике (мне Целитель ближе, поэтому я даже не интересовалась где именно).

----------


## Ори Силк

> метро Чертановская


 :Smilie:  мне до метро Комсомольская 2000 км ...
а оттуда уже - "семечки" 
но, все равно, спасибо, вдруг да попаду когда-нибудь...

----------


## Лариса

Сайтов о сыроедении много, вот некоторые из них :
http://www.syromonoed.com/?q=node/1
http://syroedenie.com/forum/
http://www.rawlifestyle.ru/richard-b...anec-interviu/

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вообще, мне всегда казалось, что когда начинаешь делать ежедневную практику основных садхан и в промежутках изучаешь философию, т.е., поддерживаешь воззрение и т.д., то вес нормализуется сам собой. Как-то так..
Но если болезни какие-то, то, конечно же, лучше к врачу обратиться.

----------

